# Schöne Fotobearbeitungen - Romantisch?



## exestend (9. Juli 2009)

Erledigt, danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Juli 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht schreibe ich jetzt nicht das, was du dir hier erhoffst, aber es könnte zumindest ein Denkanstoß sein. 
Also auf geht's:

Die schönsten Bilder sind die, auf die man nicht draufschreiben muss, dass man glücklich ist. Wenn du wirklich gute Fotos machst (oder machen lässt), dann wirst du feststellen, dass du gar nicht groß nachbearbeiten musst. Lass das Bild für sich sprechen, zumindest sollte das das Ziel deiner Bemühungen sein.

Ok, nun stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was man braucht, um wirklich gute, romantische Fotos zu machen. Die erstaunlich einfache Antwort ist: Licht. Licht ist genau das, was auf einer ansonsten komplett schwarzen Fläche ein Bild entstehen lässt. Licht ist der entscheidende Faktor für die Wirkung dessen, was du fotografierst. Und es gibt wahrlich viele Möglichkeiten, mit Licht (und Schatten) Stimmungen zu erzeugen.
Das geht von zartem, weichem Licht mit wenig Schatten bis hin zu ganz hartem Licht mit viel Schatten ... und man kann nicht so einfach sagen, dass ein besonders zartes, weiches Licht das einzig wahre Licht für romantische Bilder ist. Kommt sehr auf die Situation und auch auf den Typ Mensch an, der fotografiert werden soll.

Also bevor ich hier einen ganzen Roman schreibe, will ich dir einfach den Rat geben, nicht zu viel vom Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und deinem handwerklichen Können als Bildmanipulator zu verlangen, sondern dein Auge mehr auf das eigentliche Foto zu werfen. Schau dich zum Beispiel mal hier um:
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/568

Dort wirst du ganz viele und sehr verschiedene Fotos finden und hast die Möglichkeit, dich inspirieren zu lassen. Was gefällt dir an deiner Freundin? Wie kannst du genau das in einem Foto herausarbeiten? Und nicht zu vergessen: Wie sieht sich deine Freundin selbst, was für ein Typ ist sie? Wie kannst du das in einem Foto festhalten? Oder noch einen Schritt weitergedacht, wie kannst du Bilder von deiner Freundin machen, auf denen ihr beide Seiten entdeckt, die ihr vielleicht bisher noch gar nicht so von euch kanntet?

Ich schreibe es hier am Ende nochmal:
Meiner Meinung nach wird ein Foto nicht romantisch durch einen schnulzigen Sonnenuntergang im Hintergrund und eine verschnörkelte Schrift mitten im Bild. Lass das hinter dir und such Wege, mehr an den Kern der Sache zu kommen. 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg,
Martin


----------



## exestend (10. Juli 2009)

erledigt.

Danke


----------

